# Nota sobre Alteração da Hora



## Minho (28 Out 2007 às 18:28)

Lembro a todos os utilizadores que com a alteração da hora neste fim-de-semana as horas que são indicadas nos modelos, imagens de satélite, etc. são iguais à hora Portuguesa. 

Assim na imagem do Meteosat de há momentos...









*As 1800, correspondem às 18h em Portugal Continental e Madeira.*





.


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2007 às 18:43)

São as vantagens de termos a hora UTC


----------

